# level with me



## ICE (Jul 23, 2013)

So would you ask them to level the unit?





The unit is out of level more than the picture shows.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 23, 2013)

No.

Why.


----------



## ICE (Jul 23, 2013)

Being out of level can cause premature bearing failure.


----------



## jpranch (Jul 23, 2013)

On a new install yes. 6 months or so after the fact I would just fix it myself.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 23, 2013)

ICE,

I don't think workmanship is your job. You have enough to do with codes and safety.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 23, 2013)

level with me



			
				Rider Rick said:
			
		

> ICE,I don't think workmanship is your job. You have enough to do with codes and safety.


Hmmmm

Does the manufacturer have specifications?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 23, 2013)

On a final, yes! Level the unit.

Replacement install by contractor, yes, level the unit.

Could be the homeowner's rights to be lazy.


----------



## peach (Jul 23, 2013)

until you final the building, require it.. after that it's a contractor warranty issue.


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> ICE,I don't think workmanship is your job.


I know but sometimes I just can't help it.

I had one job that included a wall furnace on the first floor of a two story house.  The drywall patch was terrible.  When I showed up for final, the elderly lady showed me the walls and started to cry because the contractor refused to fix the mess, and wow it was a mess.

Luckily this was funded by redevelopment dollars and the contractor couldn't get paid until I signed the permit card.  Well I didn't sign the card and the contractor called me the next day wondering why.  All I said was, "The lady was crying."  He said, "So what."  I said, "I will sign the card when the lady isn't crying."

There was the time that I told a roofer to clean the rain gutters that he left full of wood shingle debris.  He lodged a complaint because that's not in the code.

I've made roofers replace V-Rustic that they shot nails through.  I took a lot of flack here at the forum when I mentioned that one.

I made a roofer give a 95 year old lady a roof for free.  It's too long of a story but the short version is that the roofer tried to screw the little old lady, come to think of it, she was crying too.


----------



## peach (Jul 24, 2013)

I always hated it when the 95 year old lady came in to apply for the permit saying she was going to do the work!


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 24, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> HmmmmDoes the manufacturer have specifications?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Compressor manufacturers require no more than 2% from vertical. It is important and is listed on every piece of equipment literature in the installation instructions. Not only bearing failure but some manufactures compressor motors are mounted on springs internally. When the torque of the motor takes place at start up the motor will bang against the compressor shell and when it shuts down.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 24, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> I know but sometimes I just can't help it.I had one job that included a wall furnace on the first floor of a two story house.  The drywall patch was terrible.  When I showed up for final, the elderly lady showed me the walls and started to cry because the contractor refused to fix the mess, and wow it was a mess.
> 
> Luckily this was funded by redevelopment dollars and the contractor couldn't get paid until I signed the permit card.  Well I didn't sign the card and the contractor called me the next day wondering why.  All I said was, "The lady was crying."  He said, "So what."  I said, "I will sign the card when the lady isn't crying."
> 
> ...


Tiger,

Like I said before I wish you would have been the Building Inspector on the house I built.

The City I was a Building Inspector at the BO/Director told me workmanship was NOT my job.

So good for you, keep up the good work and more power to you. It's not the easy way to get the pay check.

Rick


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 24, 2013)

The issue isn't that it's out of level; the issue is the packing carton used as a pad nowadays. POS.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2013)

peach said:
			
		

> I always hated it when the 95 year old lady came in to apply for the permit saying she was going to do the work!


The contractor didn't get a permit and he was half done when I found it.  It was a third layer and he finished the roof after I gave him a stop work notice.  Then he scared the lady demanding payment.  He showed up at her door at 10:00 pm threatening to put her out in the street.


----------

